# Smart Controller Recommendations?



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I am looking for advise on smart controllers, I did some research but more confused after that.

I have small underground 5 zone sprinkler system, 3 zones are for lawn
2 Zones for drip system.

Lawn zones I use it based on Heat, in high heat I use it every 2 days and cool temperature every 3 days.

2 zones in drip system I would like to run once a week for about 1 hour.

My current controller is old Raibird, not a smart, it will not allow me to have different schedule by zone.

Looking for a controller which allows me to program each zone independently.
Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## TXSprinkler (May 16, 2020)

I did a lot of smart controller research and landed on the OpenSprinkler controller (opensprinkler.com). Their controller offers a lot of flexibility, is easy to use, can be accessed via app or a computer, and is relatively inexpensive. I appreciate that they focused on function and did not spend time/money on packaging (controllers spend most of their time in a corner forgotten about anyway). 
Bottom line, it is a reliable, infinitely programmable and inexpensive controller. Hope this helps.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

I just bought the B-Hyve controller (6 zone) and it is great for my 5 zone yard.

It would be perfect with a few more options like ranchio but at $100 it is MUCH better than walking to control panel.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I like the rachio, i got two of them for my house and they work just fine.

With the rachio, you would just set up as many schedules as you want and select the zones then times for each zone.

Its pretty user friendly.


----------



## racng69 (Mar 21, 2020)

love my rachio 3.


----------



## smcguinness (Jul 22, 2017)

I got Sprinkl Control (16 Zone) for Christmas. Just now getting to use it and I've loved being able to control it all from the app. https://sprinkl.com/


----------



## Deano2246 (May 21, 2020)

Just got the rachio 3 about a month ago, really impressed with it so far, install was a breeze and setup too about 30 minutes


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you very much for the reponse. Very good information.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I have rachio 2....it's good, UI is best I've seen. I've used the hunter ...it's online but requires you to be more sophisticated, knowing what the run times need to be....it won't even ask what the zone head is (rotor or fan or drop)


----------

